# Book recommendations



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello everyone I hope this found the right forum. I'm still kind of new to the site here but am really enjoying some of the things I've read on here. Today I would like your recommendations on books for obedience training and protection training. I am new to both and would like some literature on new ways and old ways. I just ordered koehlers guard dog training but haven't received it yet. TIA.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Try the search function.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...zhund-personal-protection-dog-training-18738/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. Schutzhund is something I'm trying to do in my free time and I want to read up on as much as I can while I'm at work. I ordered 7 books I found in that thread. Koehler's guard dog training is the first one I'm going to read followed by konrad most's book. I'll use whichever method is comfortable for me or the dog whatever works. The OB part of koehler's book is something I really want to use. The job I have I'm able to read a lot so I hope they will get here before I go back out Thursday. The WDF is truly a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

I liked Kolers , Method of guarddog training and tried to use some of his methods in Sch. but found that there was no way to get results untill I found a club to train with.
Unfortunatly when you find a club you pretty well have to use the methods that they are using ,, so finding a club whos methods you can liv with in paramount.
Good luck in training
Thr ob part of the book has a lot to offer.
Brian


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> Hello everyone I hope this found the right forum. I'm still kind of new to the site here but am really enjoying some of the things I've read on here. Today I would like your recommendations on books for obedience training and protection training. I am new to both and would like some literature on new ways and old ways. I just ordered koehlers guard dog training but haven't received it yet. TIA.



Controlled Aggression by Jerry Bradshaw has a lot of good information in it for bite work training.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I thnk reding books is stubid


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

HOW DOGS LEARN.... is a good book, explains operant conditioning...and how it applies to dog training...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Culture Clash has good basic interpretations of how dogs actually think and process information....goes into OC a bit and is an easy read....

Genetics and the Social Behavior of the Dog is a must read and will be a constant ref if you get serious about dogs, (as a owner/handler as well as a breeder) but it is NOT an easy read  if you have the patience to digest a third of it you will probably have the patience required to work with a strong dog, and be a helluva lot smarter than the average "trainer", and light years ahead of any vet who is weak on the behavior side....top vets i've worked with are very familiar with the ref. what i like about it is it doesn't try and have an answer for everything but is a good accumulation of a lot of data

but overall, i would stress this the most :
get ROCK solid with canine behavior first before you jump into "training techniques" since if you don't know what is really going on in that fur baby's pea brain, you will usually read them wrong a lot of the time, and if you can't read a dog you can't train them correctly no matter what technique you follow


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Koehler! His record speaks for itself!


----------



## Anne Wilson (Aug 14, 2007)

Phil Dodson said:


> Can't go wrong with Koehler! His record speaks for itself!


Kind of like going back in time...

How about more up to date
http://www.workingdogs.com/ivanbook.htm


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I like a dogs mind. gives you something to think about. also how dogs learn was very good.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Phil Dodson said:


> Can't go wrong with Koehler! His record speaks for itself!


 
Phil, did you get my PM? check your inbox or shoot me an email [email protected] . 

Thanks for all the replies guys gonna start koehlers book tomorrow just got back out to the rig today. You all have a great night.


----------

